# T989 and Skyrocket Ice Cream Sandwich



## GBGamer

EDIT: New link

Hey guys and gals, for those of you who don't use xda, there is a nice new ics preview over on android dev. Check it out!
http://www.android-dev.us/showthread.php?408-Rom-Evervolv-2-1-0-Xiphias-APM-CRT-ICS-Preview-3

Sent from my Iced Out Hercules


----------



## marcos600RR

Link is down

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## jim93

He left the xda because they insisted that he couldnt have links offsite for his noncommercial no registration site despite he even fits the requirements A) and B )for sites requiring registration. They decided to extend the rules in an individual basis.


xda said:


> Off-site downloads are permitted if the site is non-commercial and does not require registration.
> Off-site downloads from sites requiring registration are NOT encouraged but may be permitted if the following conditions are met:
> A) the site belongs to a member of XDA-Developers with at least 1500 posts and 2 years membership who actively maintains XDA-Developers' support thread(s) / posts, related to the download,
> B )the site is a relatively small personal website without commercial advertising/links (i.e. not a competitor forum-based site with purposes and aims similar to those of XDA-Developers.com.)


----------



## dirtybudha

You also cannot post links to a competing developer website.
I respect Xboarder but I think that he needs to be a little more aware of the rules.

Back to the subject of the ROM, I'm looking forward to it. He's making really great progress.



jim93 said:


> He left the xda because they insisted that he couldnt have links offsite for his noncommercial no registration site despite he even fits the requirements A) and B )for sites requiring registration. They decided to extend the rules in an individual basis.


----------



## dirtybudha

Update**
Xboarder couldn't get the GSM to work and bricked the phone. Samsung won't exchange it. Sadly, he moved on and won't be attempting until a REAL release with drivers is out.
It was a good run.


----------



## will of fire

I was looking forward to it. On my e4gt development was picking up I miss it.

sent from my skyrocket!


----------



## JaZart

Well, this is probably known now,

But there a are a few ics ports for the t989 and skyrocket now.


----------

